# java.io.NotSerializableException



## isNewton (9. Apr 2008)

Hi,
ich kriege beim Speichern eines Objekts immer eine java.io.NotSerializableException, obwohl alle Objekte Serializable implementieren.

1. Kann es an Vectoren liegen?
2. Kann ich Objekt ausschließen, um den Fehler zu umgehen? Z. B. indem ich sie auf NULL setze?

Hilfe


----------



## Tobias (9. Apr 2008)

Objekte kannst du IMHO mit dem Schlüsselwort transient vom Serialisieren ausschließen.

mpG
Tobias


----------

